# Rayco Stump grinder parts. Where to Buy?



## don121762 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bought a used rayco 1620 stump grinder and was looking for a place to buy parts from on-line. Also having a problem with my fuse blowing if the electric clutch is connected when I start my grinder engine. 

Also my fuel pump on my 20 horse koler motor does not want to suck any fuel through the fuel line. The tank is full of fuel, and the filter is clean. I ran the tank empty last season when I put the grinder away, but the fuel pump should suck the fuel back up through the line. Should I try to suck fuel up in line and put the hose back on the pump? Any help would be great. Thanks Don


----------



## lawson's tree s (Apr 3, 2007)

mine does the same thing hardly has any fuel in the filter but it still runs when it sits for a while it will fill up its weird.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to own vermeer stumpers and last place to buy parts is dealer. You can usually get all the bearings, drive belts, pulleys from local companies. we used Motion Industries and they had very good prices. The only thing you'll have to get from dealer is parts like frames although I had a welding shop that could make about anything. Also local machine shop could ususaly make all other parts. Good Luck.


----------

